# Hip injuries related to kicks



## Battousai (Mar 28, 2002)

A post on budoseek brought this to mind.
 When a kick is done that involves the hip moving in the direction of the kick, when the knee snaps the hip is slightly harmed, pulled out of position. My instructor use to be in TKD about 30 years ago. This is his experience. After doing many kicks involving the throwing of the hip into them, his hip was dislocated by the kick. Every kick done forcefully this way strains the hip more and more. 
 To be done without harming the hip kicks should not involve the hip moving in the direction of the strike, being "thrown" into the kick. The hips should remain nearly unmoving. This is not possible with kicks like the reverse side kick, it cannot be done with speed and power without throwing the hip into the kick. 
 Arts that teach these types of kicks make it so that that art cannot be practiced for a lifetime, because of injury. The best arts can be practiced throughout old age.


----------



## bscastro (Apr 2, 2002)

I have done some TKD, and I find that the practice of it is not only detrimental to the hips, but also the knees. However, I have eliminated this problem by only "snapping" or kicking full speed and power when hitting stuff, including heavy bag, focus mitts, and kicking shield. Otherwise, I do not put much acceleration in the kicks.

Bryan


----------



## Danny (Apr 2, 2002)

Agreed that you should only finish the movement completely if your hitting something.  Otherwise, obviously, your going to start hyper extending things.


----------



## theneuhauser (Apr 18, 2002)

> Arts that teach these types of kicks make it so that that art cannot be practiced for a lifetime, because of injury. The best arts can be practiced throughout old age.


 unfortunately my friend i think we will all be practicing yang tai chi someday


----------

